# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Kismet & cisco pcmcia CB21AG

## andreas

Eχει καταφερει κανεις να δουλεψει την καινουργια καρτα της cisco, AIR-CB21AG-E-K9, με το kismet???




Ειναι atheros AR5212, την βλεπει κανονικα αλλα μολις βαζω λαθος το "source" στο kismet....
Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## ysam

Νομίζω ότι κάποιο hack κάνουν για να παίζουν οι cisco στο kismet σωστά. Κάποια patched kernel modules και κάτι τέτοια είχα δει την τελευταία φορά που το έτρεξα. Για δες λίγο από kismet μεριά μήπως βρεις τίποτα.

----------

